

A jQuery Plugin that prevents the user from changing elements in the page - kauegimenes
http://cnova.github.io/jquery-lock/

======
alert
Its a simple plugin, but i guess this would be useful in eCommerce and News
websites where users without programming knowledge change the content using
the 'Inspect Element' in order to create fake screenshots of the page. Thanks
for sharing.

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Can't you remove this plugin using another one? And the page war escalates...

~~~
kauegimenes
Hey Joe, the idea of the plugin is to lock the page against users that don't
have programming skills, since JavaScript is a client side language, there is
no way to protect 100% against this changes.

